# Azureus parasites :(



## kapow (Sep 13, 2016)

I have only had my Azureus frogs for a month now, so i'm not very experienced with them, so i might be overreacting, but earlier when I went to go check on my frogs I saw one what kind of looked like it was shedding (I've seen my bigger whites tree frogs do it a bunch of times, where they just kinda open and close their mouth) and I think its cool as hell so I went to go watch, but when I looked closer his leg had a thing wiggling on it and it was really freaking hard to tell, but it looked like it was coming OUT of his leg! anyway I was mortified so I wanted to get a better look, so i got him in one of the fruit fly cups and it still looked like it was coming out of him, so added some water, maybe a quarter of an inch, and like 5 of these worms came off of him, and i dumped out the waterbowl and found more of these! 


https://youtu.be/Q_bdBg844Bc skip to 1 minute for best footage, i poured the water into a dirty bowl (This bowl wasnt in the vivarium btw) was having TONS of focus issues and didnt wanna edit a minute long video lol. We bought the vivarium used with one frog(but we did add another , so there's no saying how old it is, it's freaking us out and we plan on redoing it...but I need to know if this is something I need to take care of first. 

I've been looking up parasites all day, and all i've learned is there's no way I can identify this on my own! and i Havent heard of anything that seems to be ON the frogs.. :/ really has me worried I love my tincs!


ps i feel like infected lol


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

You need the help of an experienced veterinarian. save the worms in the fridge and call around to your local vets and try to find one willing to help. Good luck!


----------



## drjtnation (Dec 25, 2013)

I'd have to check it out under a scope and do a fresh fecal exam, but my first assumption would be that they are just soil nematodes. Unless these tincs are wild caught(highly doubtful). 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you see an exit womb or other cut/opening on the frog where you thought you saw it? Because for a very brief couple of seconds, the head on it looked like a nematode to me. I'm not an expert on parasites at all, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## kapow (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm gonna have to bring him to a vet,  i adopted this viv and the soil was soaked, but i added a smaller layer of soil, spagnum moss, and leaf litter on top, and i probably should have just started everything over because it stayed soaked, im starting to wonder if it has a bacterial infection or something cause while i was looking for a wound where the worm thing was on him, i saw was looked a lot like bacterial infections other people have posted. :/ and i havent seen him eat a whole lot in the last two days now and he didn't want to go into his normal sleeping spot last night. 


Either way I have no clue what's going on and need to bring him in.  Hope the little one will be okay. Thanks for the replies anyway.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Good luck to you and the little guy.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Careful observation is still advised... but... I think you are okay as far as the worm-thing goes.

It looks like it's just an annelid worm. When they are in water like that they squirm around quite a bit. 

They are in pretty much all my tanks (and probably most other peoples') in small quantities. They aren't parasitic to frogs. However, if there is a large bloom of them it might mean the tank is too wet and needs some maintenance. I would swap out the substrate and make sure the drainage layer is functioning properly.

Are you able to post pictures of the frog?


----------



## kapow (Sep 13, 2016)

Unfortunately the frog died, this is the first frog i've lost 

I'm completely redoing the vivarium it was in, the other frog that was in there is in its own quarantine tank (Just some AGB, moss and leaves) any suggestions on what else I should do to ensure the other guys saftey. He is fat and sassy by the way and still eating plenty. 

The guy never made it to the vet as he got sick on rent week and I Just didnt have the extra cash set aside this time, usually we're better about having an emergency fund, but now I'm going to have one just for the frogs. :/

I use calcium and vitatmins, but I don't really have a set schedule for them I just use the vitamins about once a week so I don't really have a set day, is it possible I gave him too much of a certain vitamin, or is it more likely that he didnt get enough?


sorry for all the questions. i don't want to lose another frog.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry he didn't make it. 
Good luck with the other one.

Mike


----------

